# Anyone else a Clan of the Cave Bears fan?



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

Jean Auel's new book is release next week and I am starting to twitch I am so excited! Anyone else?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Woman's book,written by a woman for women.I struggled thru Clan of the Cave Bear but couldn't bring myself to try any of the others.I think I still have a couple of them in the basement,couldn't sell'em on ebay.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Yep ... I've got it saved on my Amazon 'wish list' and will order it when it is released. I liked Clan of the Cave Bear when it came out well enough, but oddly the ones I re-read are the ones following that. I skip a lot of the "fluff' now when I re-read but still enjoy it. Have been reading the reviews, which seem mixed ... but when you stay with a series like this for as long as I have, you can't *not* get what is apparently supposed to be the last of the series.

I will say the author's research has been pretty incredible ... and of course I've always been interested in archaelogy/ paleontology ... one of my most remembered experiences in Spain was the reproduction of one of the rooms of the Altimira Caves with cave paintings reproduced on the ceiling and walls.


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe you should try selling them on some forums..I too have read several and have a few more to go..


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So the one after Plains of Passage is finally out? I liked them and especially how her extensive research coupled with her storytelling skill makes history come alive. You could look at the cave drawings and the artifacts and learn from them in an intellectual way, but they sure don't give you the sense of humanity of the people who made them like her stories. Even if some of her suppositions are incorrect, at least she inspires interest in a period of history that most people don't give a thought. Just wish the interval between books was shorter.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the series. My MIL got me hooked on them. I went back and re-read all of them in preparation for the new book.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Feel like I have been waiting FOREVER for this one!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> So the one after Plains of Passage is finally out? I liked them and especially how her extensive research coupled with her storytelling skill makes history come alive. You could look at the cave drawings and the artifacts and learn from them in an intellectual way, but they sure don't give you the sense of humanity of the people who made them like her stories. Even if some of her suppositions are incorrect, at least she inspires interest in a period of history that most people don't give a thought. Just wish the interval between books was shorter.


The Shelters of Stone was the next one, and it came out in 2002.

There's one after that, The Land of Painted Caves, that will be out soon, though not soon enough for me!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'll have to reread "The Shelters of Stone" cuz I only have a hazy memory of what happened in it.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I read the first two many years ago and enjoyed them. I keep meaning to read them all, but haven't yet.

So many books, so little time...:nerd:


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

I just re-read the series for the third time in preparation for Land of the Painted Caves! I was wondering the other night if her talk of all the medicinal herbs and their qualities would make it qualify as a good prepper book! HA! My sneaky husband just went and bought me a Nook for my birthday (with our debit card, that is how I know!). My first book downloaded will be this one! Can't wait!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

I read the first 3 (?) years ago. Kind of lost interest when the modern human man who the girl who was raised by Neandertals ended up with was making every major advance of Neolithic man 

I remember enjoying them, I'd consider reading more.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

tankpa said:


> Jean Auel's new book is release next week and I am starting to twitch I am so excited! Anyone else?


I had no idea, I've been waiting for this book for years!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Yeah ... I keep going back to the Amazon page just to make sure the release date hasn't been moved up!


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Wow, I loved these back when I was a teenager I was just the age for a young blonde heroine. I never did read the last one out. I did purchase it this summer though at a closing used book store. I didn't even know she had another one coming. What I loved was the in depth archaelogy in them and the paleontology, I've always since them been facinated with herbal healing. I haven't had a chance to start re reading them again, I'll start with the first, and I don't know if they will hold my adult attention we will see....


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

It's out! It's out! It's out! Anyone wanna guess how much I am going to accomplish in the next few days? EEEEKKKK!!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Love the books as well....gotta go to Amazon...LOL


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

oth47 said:


> Woman's book,written by a woman for women.I struggled thru Clan of the Cave Bear but couldn't bring myself to try any of the others...


......This


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

GrannyG said:


> Love the books as well....gotta go to Amazon...LOL


Been there, done that! Now it's just waiting for it to arrive. I usually try to order enough to qualify for their 'free shipping' and fortunately DH had also wanted "Physics of the Future" by Michio Kaku ... so ordered both.

I always keep a "wish list" going on Amazon, have two listed that are coming out in May and one in June. I try not to order just one single book at a time. Books are probably my one real indulgence (except for chocolate) and the $5.00 saving on shipping adds up over a year's time.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I won an advanced reading copy of Land of Painted Caves Monday! I just have to wait for it to get here.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Got mine last night. Won't start reading it till I finish reading "Green" by Decker though.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I first read "The Valley of the Horses" when I was in the hospital after knee surgery. I have since read them all several times. I have to admit that Shelters of Stone was somewhat of a letdown, there just wasn't much left to happen, and I wonder what is left to happen now. I am a man and I freely admit that for the most part I love the series. Of course I am an Anthropologist and appreciate the accuracies shown in the writing (allowing for literary license).

When I was younger I liked the "dirty parts" but now I tend to bypass those. I wish the main male character wasn't such a weenie.

That said, my in my fantasy life I hunt big furry elephants with sticks and rocks!


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I pre-ordered it on Amazon for my 16 year old daughter. She loves the series and owns them all. It arrived at our house on the day it was released (3/29) and she just has a few pages left to finish reading it. She has enjoyed it so far. I'm going to take the time some day to re-read the series, but who knows when that'll be.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a copy of "The Valley of Horses" to give away if anyone's interested.I'm sure not gonna read it.First private message with address gets it.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have read the first 2 but been un able to find the 3rd copy at the library.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you very much.
Nancy


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Still waiting for mine. The route the books take from Amazon (and they are shipped from the KY facility, probably less than 100 miles from me) takes a big loop and forever to get here! Book just left Indianopolis, IN last night and will then go south again, then east to Corbin, KY before it arrives at the post office here. 

???? no wonder the USPS is losing money!

In the meantime, I'm re-reading Shelters of Stone again ... and suspect this final book will have Ayla going more from the 'medicine woman' mode into the more spiritual aspects of the clan/tribe. I'm also wondering if there will be at least some 'semi-resolution' of the prejudice against the Neanderthal clans.

Anyway ... looking forward to it, though as Tinknal mentions, my major attraction to this series has always been the accuracies in the writing ...

... well, that and I always dreamed about hunting big, furry elephants too ... on a horse!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

sfm in ky said:


> ... Well, that and i always dreamed about hunting big, furry elephants too ... On a horse!


argh argh argh!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

tinknal said:


> argh argh argh!


When I was a kid, I read a book, somewhere ... illustrated ... about the first horses that were domesticated. It probably wasn't very accurate but what I do remember was a picture of this 'caveman' bareback on a horse, with a spear leaping past a mammoth.

I think I hunted mammoths with a spear made of a peeled willow on my mother's retired cowpony the rest of that summer.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

SFM in KY said:


> When I was a kid, I read a book, somewhere ... illustrated ... about the first horses that were domesticated. It probably wasn't very accurate but what I do remember was a picture of this 'caveman' bareback on a horse, with a spear leaping past a mammoth.
> 
> I think I hunted mammoths with a spear made of a peeled willow on my mother's retired cowpony the rest of that summer.


Did ya get any?


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG Ayla is back? 

I seen somewhere where Ms. Auel has finally completed the series. I read a review someplace. Tisk, tisk, Jondalar.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Did ya get any?


No, in fact I never even found any tracks!

So I went from there to my grandfather's story about roping antelope from his saddle horse and started chasing mule deer on horseback.

... which is a WHOLE other story and I'm amazed now that both the horse and I not only lived through it but were uninjured! Oh, yes ... and no mule deer were injured or traumatized in the attempt, either ... 

:rotfl:


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Just saw the latest book on the shelf at Sams yesterday. It will be in the cart next payday! I so loved the other books - I was all about being able to survive on the land! LOL - I'm older and wiser now....I can appreciate indoor plumbing! Can't wait to sink into the couch and be useless for a couple of days!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Got it oth47, thank you.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I read this series for the 1st time when I was 13. 

Was put on bed rest with both of my pregnancies (3 months with my son, 8 weeks with my daughter) and read the series both times...

I wanted to name my daughter "Ayla", but hubby wanted "Sherri".....we compromised and ended up with "Shayla" 

I have the entire series on my Kindle and pre ordered "Land of the Painted Caves"....just haven't had time to read it yet.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Finished "Painted Caves", which is the end of the series. A bit disappointed in the book itself, though it is a must read for series fans as it is the 'wrap up' of a lot of the loose ends. That said, it isn't a book I like well enough to even keep to reread although I have the previous books.

Biggest issue for me was not enough 'story'. It is 700 plus pages, divided into three parts. The actual "Ayla story" could probably have been told with an expansion of part three. The three parts of the book are separated by several years and parts one and two feel like mostly padding based on a summer meeting, then a journey through the area to look at all the regional caves..

Obviously the author did extensive research, along with actual visits to the caves. However except for the addition of the mysticism attributed to the paintings and caves, there wasn't much that isn't better presented in any number of non-fiction books about the subject. After the first cave or two, not much that wasn't repetitious, also lots of repeat information regarding herbal medications and more of the belief systems of the people, information covered repeatedly, in depth, in previous books.

I had the feeling that this was a gee-I'm-glad-this-is-over thing for the author. A lot of the wrap-ups were a bit brusque and settling of relationships and interactions that could have been dynamic and in depth were just skimmed. At times it almost felt like every time another person, relationship was introduced and an 'ending' presented, the author checked off another item on a "what has to be resolved before ending this series" list.

It would be frustrating to a series fan to have not had things wrapped up with an ending and I'm glad I read it. It wraps up a series I've enjoyed very much over many years. I really did want to like this book more than I did, however.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

SFM is exactly right. I think if part 3 had been the basis for the book, and fleshed out more it would have been an excellent foundation and would have led to a better ending to the series. AS it was, I felt very let down and am guessing that Jean just got tired of writing and said "that's the end. I'm done." The ending was very disappointing and could have been so much more fulfilling.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

shelljo said:


> am guessing that Jean just got tired of writing and said "that's the end. I'm done." The ending was very disappointing and could have been so much more fulfilling.


That was definitely my feeling after finishing the book.

I guess maybe we should be thankful for small favors and at least appreciate that she did 'finish' the series, even though the last two books were not ... IMHO ... up to the quality if the first three, especially.

I still have the first two books of what I think was the first "fantasy trilogy" I started reading ... and every time I finish a re-read of those two books I'd like to strangle the author. He wrote the first in 1973, the second 10 years later. He wrote four additional novels in the 80s but never did write the third book of the trilogy ...

... and DIED in 2007 with it unwritten. If he wasn't already dead, I'd be tempted to kill him!


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

shelljo said:


> SFM is exactly right. I think if part 3 had been the basis for the book, and fleshed out more it would have been an excellent foundation and would have led to a better ending to the series. AS it was, I felt very let down and am guessing that Jean just got tired of writing and said "that's the end. I'm done." The ending was very disappointing and could have been so much more fulfilling.


I agree with both of you. What a complete and total letdown. The first 500 pages were boring and when you finally got to a "story" it wasn't true to the original characters... I was very sad reading it....


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I read the Clan book sometime in the 80's have been reading them ever since prob read the whole series every other year. Saw it in Sams grabbed it and was totally disappointed it really lost the flavour of the other books, I almost feel liek someone ghosted it with her! I do know J Aeul has been thru a lot and maybe her heart wasnt in it, well it showed.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I have read all of Jean M. Auel's previous books and just got the e-book version of "The Land of Painted Caves" which is next on my reading list.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have read Clan a dozen times and the others several times. Now after reading the reviews here, I am not so sure I want to read the last one. Shucks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I was disappointed too. From the visions she had in earlier books, I though Ayla would actually see her two kids together. Of course, in the visions she had a boy instead of a girl.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I was bitterly disappointed in it. It was so repetitious.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I remember some fairly graphic sex scenes which I found very informative.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have it on my Kindle....read about 100 pages & I can't make myself continue.....I may finish it one of these days...

Definately a Kindle purchase I regret.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I'm so glad I checked it out of the library instead of purchasing it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm #30 f/ the library...guess I'm not missing much


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just finished it and have somewhat of a different opinion. It started well, then indeed get quite repetitious there for a while, but about page 550 or so, it suddenly got very good, and held until about the end. I wasn't happy with the way it ended. She did try to wrap it up, she just could have done a better job.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I just finished it and have somewhat of a different opinion. It started well, then indeed get quite repetitious there for a while, but about page 550 or so, it suddenly got very good, and held until about the end. I wasn't happy with the way it ended. She did try to wrap it up, she just could have done a better job.


I think one of my major disappointments with the book is that I KNOW she can do so much better. Start wasn't bad ... but the 300 pages or more in the middle first got tedious and then just plain annoying. I agree that she did try in the last couple of hundred pages to wrap up all the loose ends from all of the other books in the series ... unfortunately, didn't do that well either. Almost had the feeling she was writing with a list of previous characters she wanted to 'wrap up' ... she'd pick up one, write a little about that to finish that one off ... check it off the list and go on to the next.

I just really did expect more of the author than what she did with this. I have the other books in the series and re-read them occasionally ... some I like better than others. Because I liked the series and followed it, I couldn't have *not* read this one but I don't own the book, won't buy it and won't even bother checking it out again from the library to re-read.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I kind of agree. she could have done SO much better. I really like the first 3 and re read them periodically. This is not one I would re read, although I am glad I read it once.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, I am a big fan of that series. I can't remember...I THINK I read Shelters of Stone....glad to know the last is out, but very disappointing to read the reviews.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I love this series. This last book was not very good and I too was disappointed with it. It wasn't bad, it just wasn't of the same quality as most of the others.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Although disappointed with the storyline, I was intrigued by the reference material. Did anyone else know the proper way to skin a badger before reading "Painted Caves"?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

MontanaKJ said:


> Although disappointed with the storyline, I was intrigued by the reference material. Did anyone else know the proper way to skin a badger before reading "Painted Caves"?


Well, I've actually watched my grandfather skin a badger ... wasn't really interested enough in the 'details' of the badger skinning in the book to read carefully enough to compare what I remember seeing with what was written. 

Hmmm ... no, don't think I'm interested enough to get the book and re-read to see if it's what I remember or not!


----------

